# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  Remote Control Snowblower (full sized)

## dz32

Complete build log with 20+hrs of video

http://sandsprite.com/blogs/index.php?uid=15&pid=418

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

That's pretty cool. You're a total lunatic to automate a snowblower. What a fun project, and it sure looks good.

What's the range on it? Would you be able to operate it from inside your house? It seems like the next step would be to mount a camera like you have on some of the drones, such that you'd be able to sit inside wearing goggles and driving the snowblower. That sure seems like it would be popular.

----------


## OptionBase1

I don't know anything about arduino's or how you did this.  But if you could work with a company like Home Depot and get them to sell your product, you could make infinite $.  Snowblowing your sidewalk or driveway from inside your house?  That's a game changer.

----------


## dz32

[...]

----------


## OptionBase1

Up to you what you do with this.  But I wasn't suggesting that you churn a few of these out yourself and sell them locally.  This is the type of product that the guys on Shark Tank would give both nuts and a kidney to get a piece of, especially since there isn't anything comparable on the mass market right now.  Good luck!

----------


## WladSpiel

Are you going to churn out it?

----------

